# Danger: Touchy Subject!!!



## owls84

Ok before I get into this question I would like to ask that it does not become a religious argument. I would just like your opinion on stem cell research. Are you for it or against it? I know that for religious purposes you may be against it but is there any other reason?


----------



## rhitland

Yes, some of the stuff they are already doing is mind blowing.


----------



## nick1368

I can see the benefits and I do understand the religious aspects of "playing God".  And I guess unless I am put in a position where I would need it medically or my wife or child needs it, it really isn't a "hot" button issue for me.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I definitely support it.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Against it. You cannot play God or take life without paying the penalty. And you will!


----------



## js4253

Pardon my ignorance.  Does someone have to be killed in order to do stem cell research?


----------



## Joey

js4253 said:


> Pardon my ignorance.  Does someone have to be killed in order to do stem cell research?



Hope this helps..... 

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/03/09/politics/politicalhotsheet/entry4854655.shtml

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embryonic_stem_cell[/ame]


----------



## rhitland

js4253 said:


> Pardon my ignorance.  Does someone have to be killed in order to do stem cell research?




No, they can now take stem cells from your body when they cease to perform their functions and restore them to function properly and then put them back into your body to get things working right again never with a worry of body rejection.


----------



## rhitland

Joey said:


> Hope this helps.....
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/03/09/politics/politicalhotsheet/entry4854655.shtml
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embryonic_stem_cell



embryonic stem cell research is diffrent than what I was referring to. That research is no longer cutting edge. I was refering to adult stem cells. Here is a little bit about it. 

"incredible medical advances are being made using adult stem cells and not embryonic stem cells. He claimed that, “in the last year, we’ve made a 10 year advancement.” 
He then boldly stated that within “single digit years” the medical community could find cures for people with “Parkinson’s disease, but also diabetics and heart attack victims” by using adult stem cells.
“Thanks to recent scientific discoveries, Dr. Oz says stem cells aren’t the only solution. ‘We went to a place we never thought we would go. I can take a little bit of your skin, take those cells and get them to go back in time so they’re like they were when you were first made.’”


----------



## C. B. Barbee

Besides the moral implications of embryonic stem cell usage, the stem cells themselves have a rouge tendency to do more harm than good.  There are several examples of cell research from other countries where the embryonic cells have turned into cancerous cells.

However, I do encourage and support the use of stem cells harvested from the patients own body.  This is an incredible step in technology and medicine.


----------



## Hippie19950

I am for the research, and medical benefits, as long as there are strict guidelines, to prevent the "re-writing" of DNA, and no life HAS to be lost to get it. There are several ways to gather the cells, one being the use of a persons own cells. It can also be collected from the umbilical cord of newborns, with no damage, or danger to the child. There, so far I have avoided both the political, and religious aspects... I think


----------



## Scotty32

I am for it. Research should continue to ensure a safe and stable outcome to their use. To me, the "moral" objections to it are just outright illogical.


----------



## owls84

*Devil's Advocate:* Well part of the debate is when does life begin. Is it at conception like some religions advocate or is it when a heart is formed like science believes? 

I guess that is the issue with embryonic stem cell research is no one can decide when it begins. I guess the real question is it ok to ever do embryonic stem cell research? 

*Hypothetical:* You, your wife, or a child has been diagnosed with a very painful cancer. If they told you that with a little more research from embryonic stem cell they may be able to cure it? Would you allow it? 

*My opinion:* I think many of us like to sit back and say no but we know that if it ever came down to it and we were affected by one of these killer diseases, would we would allow it? I mean we have all had someone pass away from cancer and it is a horrible thing. I could be totally wrong on this but I just think we allow some things but not others. As far as the "we don't need to play God" saying I think that needs to be thrown out because we "Play God" everyday when we sentence criminals to die for their crimes or do we not alter diseases already with the vaccinations and medicine we have utilized over the years? It is just this time we use cells from the body or sometimes an embryo. How can it be ok to "Play God" sometimes but when an issue like this arises we are quick to jump to the conclusion it can't be good? I am not trying to argue I am just trying to stimulate some very good discussion.


----------



## Scotty32

If they can use it to cure Alzheimer's, that would be great. My grandfather has it so bad he doesn't even know who he is and can't even speak a complete sentence anymore. If something is not done now, that will become a huge epidemic for the Boomer Generation. I do not want to watch my dad go through it, nor do I want to go through it.

The 'where does life begin' obstruction is ridiculus. Think about this for a moment:
  I go to a supermarket and buy a dozen eggs. After I pay, I walk outside and open
  them up. Next, I start to throw them, one by one, out in the open parking lot.
  You witnessing this, Would you call the police and report cruelty to animals?

 Here is another thought: 
  What happens if a living human being is taken and locked into a freezer
  for a long period of time? It is inevitable the person will die. Well how is it that 
  fertility clinics can take these embryos, cryogenically freeze them, and keep 
  them in storage for a number of YEARS? When they need to be used, they are
  thawed out and ready for use. 
  >>> How is this possible? An embryo is not living tissue. If it was, It would be dead
        and not good after it is thawed.

Those that are opposed I think are going to change their minds real fast once the 
great miracles take place by using them. Personally, I believe these politicians that frequently obstruct the research just so they can get votes from the religious right should be denied any kind of treatment that is developed by research. Sounds harsh, but that is just exactly how I feel about the subject.


----------



## rhitland

owls84 said:


> I guess that is the issue with embryonic stem cell research is no one can decide when it begins. I guess the real question is it ok to ever do embryonic stem cell research?



As the Brother said before embryonic stem cells are not nearly as promising as our own stem cells and the use of them runs a much higher risk of becoming cancerish. So really as Dr Oz has said the embryonic stemm cell debate is dead b/c they do not hold nearly the promise other stem cells do and most Dr are no longer contiueing research in that paticular research. 

To me the bigger issue on embryo's is the fact that they incenirate them all if they have been stored for a number of years and no one uses them. The embryo is disposed in a manner that benefits no one and the disposal of the embryo's has been going on much longer than the research. I have always felt that these embryo's being apart of the research opposed to being destroyed gives them a chance to offer this world something and change it for the better.


----------



## owls84

Well said Brothers. Any other views?


----------



## Blake Bowden

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-breakthrough-could-help-infertile-women.html

Just ran across this article.


----------



## JTM

they can turn skin cells into embryonic cells.  problem solved.


----------



## rhitland

it blows my mind the things they are doing


----------

